# MacOS-Bootstick: EFI-Partition im Bootmenü verschwunden!



## Jungeisen (10. August 2018)

*MacOS-Bootstick: EFI-Partition im Bootmenü verschwunden!*

Guten Tag, allerseits!

(Zunächst einmal habe ich kein wirklich passendes Forum gefunden, also poste ich das jetzt einfach Mal auf gut Glück hier..)
-----------------------------------------
Aus meinem alten PC möchte ich gerne einen Hackintosh machen. Das Erstellen des Bootsticks mit Clover (via VM) usw. ging auch ohne Probleme. Als ich dann aber im Installationsmenü von High Sierra war, flog die Sicherung aus irgendeinem Grund raus und die Installation musste neu gestartet werden. Aber nun wird mir die Bootoption "UEFI-[Stickname]" nicht mehr angezeigt und ich kann Clover nicht mehr starten.
- Meine Hardware ist 100% MacOS kompatibel (da haben wir damals beim Kauf extra drauf geachtet)
- Die BIOS-Einstellungen wurden schon angepasst

Bereits versucht habe ich:
- Clover neu installieren (keine Lösung)
- Den ganzen Stick neu machen (ebenfalls keine Lösung)
- Andere Festplatten/SSDs eingebaut und getestet (ebenfalls KEINE Lösung)

Gibt es irgendeinen Trick, wie ich die UEFI-Partition in der Bootauswahl wiederkriege?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für alle Antworten.
LG
Jungeisen


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (13. August 2018)

*AW: MacOS-Bootstick: EFI-Partition im Bootmenü verschwunden!*

Wenn der Stick im UEFI nicht mehr angezeigt wird kann es sein, dass dich der Bootloader auf dem Stick zerlegt hat.
Das einzige, was mir einfällt, wäre einmal den Stick mit Diskpart komplett neu löschen und neu zu erstellen und zusätzlich die Platte in deinem alten PC auch komplett leer zu machen.

Im Gegensatz zu Windows hat MAC-OS auch mehrere Partitionen, die Du unter Windows nicht siehst, daher einfach mal ALLES platt machen, z.B. hiermit:
GParted Live on USB
ne kleine Anleitung:
YouTube

Wenn alles ‚frisch‘ ist, einfach nochmal versuchen. Das wäre jetzt mein Ansatz

PS.: Welche Anleitung verwendest Du den?


----------



## Merowinger0807 (13. August 2018)

*AW: MacOS-Bootstick: EFI-Partition im Bootmenü verschwunden!*

Wolltest Du einen reinen Hackintosh draus machen oder ein Dual-Boot System? Wenn zweiteres, ist Windows noch drauf?

ansonsten, wie grashopper schrieb, mach den Stick nochmal platt mit gparted oder ähnlichem und versuchs nochmal. Dies natürlich nur, wenn die VM unter der Du den Stick erstellt hast noch existiert.

Zusätzlicher Tipp...
geh mal zu den Jungs im hackintosh-forum (Portal - Hackintosh-Forum.de). Sind allesamt äusserst hilfsbereit und kennen jeden Trick und Kniff. Hab mir damalig hier auch Hilfe geholt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. August 2018)

*AW: MacOS-Bootstick: EFI-Partition im BootmenÃ¼ verschwunden!*

Ich kann Dir folgendes dazu sagen. Wer einen Hackintosh baut, baut ihn so, dass der mit der aktuellen Software Revision und der aktuellen Hardware super funktioniert. Wer in dem Glauben ist, man könne dann so ohne weiteres Software Updates oder Hardware Updates machen ist schwer auf dem Holzweg. Der Updatewahn ist dann der Stabilitätt wegen gar keine Option. Wer mit MACs professionell arbeitet, kann einen Hackintosh nur dann benutzen, wenn er kein einziges Update einspielt.

Never touch a running System gilt dann. Schon gar nicht ein DAU, hach ne von Final Cut Pro gibts ein Update, das will ich, weil ich die Kinder habe die Leiter raufgehen sehen zu ihrer neuen Baumbude.

Home | tonymacx86.com

Bau Dir sone Seuchenkiste wieder fertig, das bringts nicht wirklich, kannste besser FreeBSD installieren auf der billigen Hardware  

Tja, wie trägt man EFI Partitionen oder deren Bootloader manuell im UEFI Bios ein ??? Das kann nachahmend zu maximalem Datenverlust führen und die Leute, die das können, werden hier keine Tipps geben...

Solch einen funktionierenden Hackintosh mit Multiboot auszustatten spottet dermaßen der Beschreibung. Schön rechts gehen und kein Geld verlieren.

Ich will dem TE nichts Böses, aber das kann der in der Form knicken.


----------

